# Dandi 7 m/o :-)



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

New pictures of Dandi girl from today.  Dandi is from Leaning Tree Boer goats and was almost given to us, in trade for helping our friends out at several shows. 

We recently found out that Dandi now has 60 ABGA points!  Maybe she'll be ennobled some day. 

We will be AI her next year to GJT1 A1 Chicken On A Chain, so I am really hoping he'll straiten out their kids toplines, and make us some little beauties!  A paint doe for sure... I hope!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Like she isn't already a beauty! 

I bet she will have some really really nice kids!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Gag me.....AGAIN! 






hahaha I am so just kidding! lol She is such a pretty girl! I think Her and Chicken Should cross well together. 

So have you made one of those little count down flicker things yet so we can keep up with how many days until you AI her and she kids??? Hahaha


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Karen! We are sure hoping so!  

Yea Amber. I'm really falling for that one!  

Nope, not yet! I don't know how to make those things, and even if I did I haven't planned when to AI her yet!  We'll probably AI her in June/July.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Very lovely doe


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks MoKa-Farms!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

You always have beautiful goats


----------



## tjwatson10 (Jan 4, 2013)

Very nice.....I'd be pretty pumped up to about that pairing!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, just wow


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!



tjwatson10 said:


> Very nice.....I'd be pretty pumped up to about that pairing!!


^ I am SO excited about this pairing! I love Ruger lines, and this guy is a son of Ruger, a paint, has a tremendous show record...show winning kids, AND he has EXACTLY what I was looking for as far as good traits for pairing well with Dandi! Joshua, Chicken's breeder/owner is really helpful and friendly too so it has been nice conversing with him.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Pretty, pretty Dandi! I see an "Ima Dandi Chicken" on the horizon!

She is so cute. I love that butt. Look at her little white nose snip. Such a nice chest too. Stop it. Your goats are killing me.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

How pretty is she!?!?!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes Katelyn. I noticed her lovely butt too.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

You say straighten out her top, like she doesn't have a good top!  LOL! I'd be THRILLED if all my does had her top!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh I know, Dandi is the cutest goat we own! I just love her to pieces! And she is SOOO well behaved!! There is a local USBGA show on the 19th-20th, so I am really curious to see how she'll do there.  I know non of the big breeders that are at the other ABGA shows will be there except 1 friend. I'm not sure if she's coming this year or not though. 

^ Seriously??! Well, that makes me feel better! But her top irritates me every time I look at it. The judges never say a word about it, but I still don't think it's great. That's good you don't think it's bad though Regan!


----------



## gina021708 (Aug 1, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> New pictures of Dandi girl from today.  Dandi is from Leaning Tree Boer goats and was almost given to us, in trade for helping our friends out at several shows.
> 
> We recently found out that Dandi now has 60 ABGA points!  Maybe she'll be ennobled some day.
> 
> We will be AI her next year to GJT1 A1 Chicken On A Chain, so I am really hoping he'll straiten out their kids toplines, and make us some little beauties!  A paint doe for sure... I hope!


beautifull !!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do see what you mean on her topline, however, she is quite young and still growing, could be too, she will be fine when mature. 
I don't like to judge topline to much, when they are indeed young. I have some, that have a big growing spurt, and look so odd, then, will straightened out.

But I do have to say, Dandi is a Dandy.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Pam. 

I definitely hope we see some improvement on her topline, and do think it has improved already since we got her about a month ago. So I'm hoping you're right! 

Like I said, it sure isn't an issue to the judges in the ring! So I guess they know something I don't.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I think her top line isn't half bad!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That should tell you something, if the judge isn't seeing it as bad, must be good. Cause when they see bad faults, they don't hesitate to dock 

I don't think you have to worry.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

You're right there! ^ You should have seen the judge at the last show!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yea... I felt really bad for one of the breeders!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> You say straighten out her top, like she doesn't have a good top!  LOL! I'd be THRILLED if all my does had her top!


No kidding...


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Just found out online today that Dandi has 72 points!!! That is so exciting! 

I also got a letter from the ABGA congratulating us for RNSH Mr. Rich's ennoblement! I wasn't expecting anything, so that was fun to receive.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Just found out online today that Dandi has 72 points!!! That is so exciting!
> 
> I also got a letter from the ABGA congratulating us for RNSH Mr. Rich's ennoblement! I wasn't expecting anything, so that was fun to receive.


Wow! How exciting ! =)


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I know it!  I am really looking forward to the USBGA show coming up on the 17th-18th. We usually don't register with USBGA, but they really needed more goats to make it a sanctioned show... and it is really close to us! So I am anxious to see how the girls will do there.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

So happy for you that Mr Rich finally got his ennoblement!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We are so happy for all the Rich kid owners who can now say that their daddy is ennobled!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! ^


----------

